# iPhone 5s review



## Krow (Jan 3, 2014)

Disclaimer: Due to the limitations of my contract with my employer, I cannot write anything that's not been published in the company's publications. Hence I am posting my review of the iPhone 5s, whichappeared in print and on the website of my employer. Posting this here because theserpent asked me for a review. Feel free to ask any questions, I'll be happy to answer as I own the phone.

* iPhone 5s: Touch to unlock*



The iPhone 5s makes cutting-edge fingerprint technology easy to use, while the 5c is just a colourful upgrade. 

Smartphones are getting bigger. But Apple, the company that pioneered  the age of smartphones, has steadfastly stuck to its guns with the  4-inch iPhone 5s. Apple has made changes to the phone's body every two  years. The iPhone 3GS's plastic case gave way to the metal iPhone 4 and  4s. These were followed by the iPhone 5, which increased screen size  from 3.5 to 4 inches. The latest iteration is supposed to be about  refinement, hence the latest iPhone bears the 'S' tag instead of a  numerical increment. It may be a near-identical twin of the iPhone 5,  but the 5s is a major upgrade. The reason — a fingerprint sensor and  double the power. 

*
Design* 

The iPhone 5s is as elegant as its discontinued predecessor  (iPhone 5). There are two noticeable changes on the body. The home  button is now convex and is encircled by a silver ring, measures taken  to accommodate the fingerprint sensor dubbed Touch ID. The flash has two  LEDs instead of one. 

All four buttons (lock, home, volume and ringer) feel solid and  are responsive. Available in three colours (space grey, silver and  gold), and weighing 112 grams, the 5S is one of the lightest smartphones  in the market. The metal casing lends it a premium feel. The good thing  about the screen size is that the iPhone feels good to hold and will  easily fit in small palms. However, a little more width would greatly  improve typing experience. Those who have typed long emails on bigger  smartphones will have some trouble adapting to the 5s. 


*Touch ID* 

Fingerprint scanners have been around for a few years. Many  laptops have had these, although most of them were difficult to  configure and did not work well. Those days are now gone. Apple's  implementation of the fingerprint is almost perfect. It takes less than a  minute to let the device store the print of each finger, up to a total  of five. Touch ID recognises the fingerprint almost instantly and once I  got used to it, unlocking other phones felt cumbersome. Touch ID makes  passwords, codes and patterns feel outdated. There were two instances  when Touch ID failed to activate, but entering the passcode unlocked the  phone and I didn't face the issue again. 
For those worried about fingerprint data being stolen, Apple says  the data is stored on the device and not online. It can only be used to  unlock the phone and while installing apps. The technology is exciting  and would be even more useful if the fingerprint could be used to lock  apps such as WhatsApp or Dropbox, where users store private data. 


*Performance* 

The iPhone 5s houses Apple's A7 processor, which is twice as  powerful as its predecessor (A6). The phone also has a motion  co-processor called M7. This chip can collate data from the compass,  gyroscope, accelerometer, and other sensors. M7 helps iPhone 5s check  movement, speed and direction without draining battery life. A simple  use is illustrated by a fitness app called Nike+Move, which tracks  movement and speed during workouts. More advanced use could involve  integration with navigation apps, where users are warned if they exceed  speed limits, etc. 

The iPhone 5s feels just as fast as the 5c and 5, but the true  power of the processor can only be judged after more apps are designed  for the A7.  
All these improvements are like buds — they will bloom in the  future. But if the iPhone 5s has one flower in full bloom, it has to be  the camera. Although it retains the same megapixel count (8), the iPhone  5s camera marks a major improvement over its predecessor. The pictures  are sharp and there is no time lag between shots. What it lacks in  resolution, it more than makes up for in terms of quality and speed.  Low-light performance is very good and colours were reproduced  accurately most of the time. Many users will find the burst mode useful.  It lets you capture 10 pictures, select the best frame and delete the  rest in just three clicks. 

The phone ran out of charge after a day's  use (30-odd calls,  200+ messages, five hours of reading ebooks, browsing, social networks  and an hour of streaming music over wi-fi).  


*Should You Buy It?* 

Yes, if you have Rs 53,500 to spare. Some may not like its size,  but the iPhone 5s is a powerful phone, thanks to flawless performance,  an amazing fingerprint sensor and a really good camera.

Original post: iPhone 5s: Touch to Unlock - Indian Express


----------



## MyValueSafe (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm confused between 5s & 5c


----------



## Krow (Mar 14, 2014)

MyValueSafe said:


> I'm confused between 5s & 5c



Get 5S. It's miles ahead of 5C. Also the fingerprint scanner is just top class.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2014)

Krow said:


> Get 5S. It's miles ahead of 5C. Also the fingerprint scanner is just top class.



What about camera. How much better is it from iphone 5?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 14, 2014)

^ second last para, it's written


----------



## simon7234 (Mar 20, 2014)

That's really an awesome phone. I have heard the gossips and people say that this is the best iPhone made by apple till date.


----------

